# ابواب hpl



## الوكالة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*:clapinghand: شركة الوكالة بالتعاون مع شركة جرين الرائدة فى توريد وتصنيع الكومباكت HPL **حيث يستخدام الكومباكتHPL فى قواطيع الحمامات -ابواب الحمامات -فواصل المباول -ترابيزات المطاعم -مكتب -تجليد الحوائط - دوليب النادى والشركات النختلفة*
*حيث نقوم بضمان المنتج 5سنوات للخامات التصنيع وعام كامل للاكسثورات مع ضمان تغير قطع الغيار لمدة الضمان بدون مقابل طول فترة الضمان*
*ويتوفر لدينا اكثر من 12 لون مختلف حتى الان *

​
*الوكالة التجارية*
*قطاع تجهيزات الفنادق والمطاعم
*
*خدمة العملاء*
*0020168570966*
*بريد الادارة والمبيعات*
*[email protected]*​


----------

